# Permenant Resident Status



## francescapierson (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi,
I was born in Canada in 1985 and moved to England in 1990. I do not have a canadian passport. But I am now looking in to moving back to Canada with my wife. I know she will need to obtain permenant resident status, but will I? I am a trained motor mechanic. Can any one help?
Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

francescapierson said:


> Hi,
> I was born in Canada in 1985 and moved to England in 1990. I do not have a canadian passport. But I am now looking in to moving back to Canada with my wife. I know she will need to obtain permenant resident status, but will I? I am a trained motor mechanic. Can any one help?
> Thanks.


You're a Canadian citizen ergo, a permanent resident. Just apply for your passport. Your wife can easily be sponsored by you. Refer to
Application to Sponsor a Member of the Family Class

Good Luck and welcome home.


----------



## Kathleen Kischer (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you still looking for work in Canada as an auto mechanic?


----------

